# New to the forum... meet my kitties!!



## xXxAshxXx (Dec 16, 2006)

Well. i have three cats, Bear,keata, and maximus(max for short)

First is my oldest cat, Bear. he is almost 15 years old. He has been through a tough change when he lost his best friend, Tigger. he was 17 years old, and the two of them were inseperable. since then he's bonded with me greatly. He used to be a very shy cat, who preferred to get a little brush along the back then would walk away..but since tiggers passing, he goes everywhere with me..he is always by my side and never wants to be alone. he is looking great for his age..and i beleive he will be here for a long time.









This is Keata..she is my 8 mo. old kitten who is a complete angel. and i spoil her to death, and i know she wouldnt settle for less!

























This is my newest addition, Max. he's only been with me for a few weeks. He's 13 weeks old... keata and him are the best of friends... i think they are having a mother/son ond thing happen..keata cleans him and teaches him all the do's and donts. also..ive caught him tryign to nurse on her a few times..and she was actually allowing it! silly kitties!!

















and keata and max on the kitty tree









enjoy!!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Your kitties are adorable!

and if you don't mind me asking, where about in WI are you?


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Awwwww they're really cute... :luv


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Awe what gorgeous babies you have!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome. Its always nice to see everyones 
fur kids. Bear looks like a sweetheart!
Hey, now we have another member from Wisconsin!
(I grew up there, its a beautiful state. I dont miss the snow!)*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What cute kitties, I love tabbies and welcome to the forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Lovely cats and most excellent cat tree! :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what an adorable fur familly!


----------



## xXxAshxXx (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks!! im from up north. Rhinelander.. haha.. dont miss the snow, eh, thats the reason i CANT wait to get outta here to move down south. where are you from in WI?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

wow, they're gorgeous! Welcome to Cat Forum. 

I tried my hand at retouching Keata's eyes (don't you just hate what a camera flash can do to them?). It didn't turn out as well as I had hoped, but I figured I'd give you the link anyway in case you wanted to save it. 

http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/6712 ... yeshy2.jpg


----------



## xXxAshxXx (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks. yea, i did save the pic. i like it..its way better!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

stinkin flashes! 

I have a cat with blue eyes, and they're a pain to touch up. They always come out red in photos. :roll:


----------



## * Mau * (Dec 17, 2006)

wooow how cute they looks ..
adorable :luv


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Your cats are adorable!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Rhinlander...that is pretty far north...I'm sure you get plenty of snow up there! Can't blame ya for getting sick of it though...
I am in Oshkosh...not so much snow here. Heck, we probably won't even have any for Christmas!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh my gosh, the second pic of Max, the close-up, is absolutely adorable. You have the loveliest kitties!

Hey, speaking of cat trees - that's what I'm getting my crew for Christmas. Can't wait! *smile*


----------

